# Feb 26th, Calgary Alberta - casual meet and greet gathering



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

All, we are having a casual meet ( no competition) gathering to share in the hobby on Feb 26th.

Start time: 10:00 am
Location: Mary Brown Chicken parking lot - Address: 723 46 Ave SE #202, Calgary, AB 

Come out and meet some other enthusiasts, show off your rig and share in the conversation.

This is an SQ centric event .

there is a Tim Horton's, near by, fast food and even a BBQ place.


----------

